# ZILLA controller



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

HI i am new to this and this is my first post. my name is joe and i am seeking help installing and programming my very first ZILLA controller. i live in Michigan in the chesterfield area the controller is being installed in a home build trike 144 volt . Hourly rate is OK 586-949-2723 [email protected]


----------



## PAXtss (Dec 16, 2017)

Did you down load a user manual?


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

hi yes i have Manuel i do not know if you got my last response so i will try this quick reply thing can you contact me at [email protected] i do not know how to work diy car


----------

